# Healing and Wellbeing > General Health >  >  excessive laziness

## ev0ker

anyone experien.... meh.

----------


## Antidote

Yes. I have extremely severe problems with procrastination. But at the same time I can become obsessive with certain tasks. I think it's because something is wrong with my dopaminergic system.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

Most times if I really need or want to do something, it's got to be part of a routine. I find this odd because I usually have quite a bit of energy (provided I take care of a couple vitamin deficiencies). Lack of drive or what have you. I'm not exactly the happiest person on the planet so I'm sure that plays a role.

----------


## L

Once I get up and started I do okay - but as soon as I take a brake or sit I'm gone - making a list helps too

----------


## VickieKitties

Ha, yeah right~  :Tongue:

----------


## whiteman

No. I'm generally pretty driven. I'm too driven. I have to be doing something really engaging and interesting to relax, like watching a show about neandertals the other day.

----------

